# Problema con el 74193



## FLACO87 (Ago 16, 2007)

Hola, elabore un reloj digital con contadores 7490, todo bien hasta aqui, solo que ahora intento hacerlo con unos74193(es que regale los 7490 , y se me ocurrio comprar los 74193 por aquello del precargado ademas de que es up/down ), el problema es que el maldito contador hace el conteo bien solo cuando quiere(eso digo yo)  empieza bien pero 1,2,3,4,5,aqui se va al 7 u 8, 9, etc 
solo la primera ronda la hace bien, bueno ademas de que adapte un and para cuando se encienda el  diez se resete, pero no me funciona bien.



conecto mi pulso up, precargo un 0 0 15 me da lo mismo al fin que el load estara desactivado, el clear estara a tierra para poder hacer el conteo, pero no funciona bien,  a que se debera el probelma???


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 16, 2007)

Pusiste a tierra las conexiónes que no ocupas ?


----------



## FLACO87 (Ago 16, 2007)

si, lo que no necesito lo pongo a tierra, bueno existen dos salidas que no se para que sirven un borrow y un carry


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 16, 2007)

Carry = Acarreo, para conectar a otro contador es salida, no va a tierra.
Borrow = Es algo para la cuenta desc. tambien es salida, no va a tierra.
Si tienes las conexiónes OK, verifica que la señal de clock tenga la forma correcta (Sin espureos), coloca en serie con la señal un Smith-trigger para mejorar la forma de honda


----------



## FLACO87 (Ago 16, 2007)

voy a checar eso, una vez mas es que por ahi me quedo un solo 7490 y lo conecto y funciona al 100% con el mismo clock, pensaba que era algun tipo de rebote que hacia, tambien cheque con un rs hecho con nands y nada...
dejame checo


----------



## Mushito (Ago 16, 2007)

Revisa el filtrado de tu fuente, en lo posible colocale un capacitor electrolitico de 1000 uF en paralelo a uno de 100nF para mejorar el filtrado.


----------



## micho300 (Oct 21, 2009)

hola  yo tambien tengo un problema con el contador 74193.
cuando lo conecto cuenta bien  en down pero cuando lo pongo en up se loquea cuenta  mal , como lo pueod solucionar grasias


----------



## lagares (Abr 3, 2010)

hola...
yo a mi tamb*IÉ*n me pasa lo mismo se vuelve loco a la hora de contar en up


----------



## Miguelx3 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hola, yo también tengo un problema similar, el 74193 de repente cuenta bien y de repente no, ya le puse en serie un 7414 para mejorar la señal y aunque mejoró un poco la cuenta sigue haciendo lo mismo.

Cabe aclarar que mi 74193 lo tengo configurado para contar up y mi pulso de reloj viene de un push button. Saludos


----------



## tavoltage (Jul 21, 2010)

la hoja de datos dice: 



> Note B: When counting up, count-down input must be HIGH; when counting down, count-up input must be HIGH.



¿lo tienen asi?


----------



## Javs51 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hola a todos
Estamos realizando un proyecto en la escuela y es un contador de 9 a 0 con el 74193 y el decodificador 7447, quisiera saber si es posible detener el 74193 en 0, que solo realize la secuencia una sola vez y al llegar a 0 este se detenga, si alguien sabe como se lo agradeceria demasiado.


----------



## BKAR (Nov 26, 2012)

me acuerdo que tampco podia hacerlo directamente desde algunos pines del 73ls193, bueno
sin contar que si inicia o no en 9, yo use un flipflop que respondia al cambio de estado del pin13 TCD(cuenta terminal "down") se pone a 1 si la cuenta es 0 sin las restricciones del UP/DWN.


----------



## YuNgBrAtZ (Oct 12, 2022)

Buenas tardes. Tengo una pequeña duda sobre como hacer que el circuito 74193 comience en 0, pero les comento:

Estoy haciendo un proyecto que me dejaron en el cual es un cronometro que va del 00:0 al 59:9 y resetea a 00:0 de nuevo. Debido a esto tengo 3 integrados 74193, pero el problema que tengo es que nunca comienzan los dos primeros en 00, es decir, en mis display el numero en el que siempre se "despierta" el 74193 es 11:0, de ahì todo lo hace como lo esperada, llega a 59:9 y hace un reset a 00:0.

Me gustaría saber si hay alguna forma que los dos primeros 74193 se despierten en 00 y si me pueden explicar como realizar esto.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Lord Chango (Oct 12, 2022)

Hola.

Si subís una imagen del diagrama esquemático, sería más fácil ayudar.

Saludos.


----------



## YuNgBrAtZ (Oct 12, 2022)

Lord Chango dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Si subís una imagen del diagrama esquemático, sería más fácil ayudar.
> 
> Saludos.


Lo tengo realizado en protoboard y no tengo diagrama. No se como pudiera mostrarte lo que hice...


----------



## Lord Chango (Oct 12, 2022)

YuNgBrAtZ dijo:


> Lo tengo realizado en protoboard y no tengo diagrama. *No se como pudiera mostrarte lo que hice*...



Haciendo el diagrama, a mano, en software, etc.

El primer error que tenés es ese, no tenerlo.

Saludos.


----------



## J2C (Oct 12, 2022)

YuNgBrAtZ dijo:


> Lo tengo realizado en protoboard y no tengo diagrama. *No se como pudiera mostrarte lo que hice*...



Pues tomas papel y lápiz y lo dibujas, luego le sacas una foto con el celular y subes dicha foto aquí !!!




Salu2.-


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 12, 2022)

YuNgBrAtZ dijo:


> Estoy haciendo un proyecto que me dejaron



 Y  va a presentar el proyecto sin diagrama alguno ?


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 12, 2022)

Leiste los datasheet y sus respectivos reset?
Deberías tener un reset inicial, de un tiempo X, despues de iniciar la alimentación, ya que lo que muestras es indicio de una señal de clock que no debería estar.

De ahí en mas queda en tus manos averiguar cómo...


----------

